# Midnite Ridazz rawks!



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

as written about in the current "Outside" magazine, come experience a Midnite Ridazz ride through L.A. with hundreds of your closest friends.

when: Friday night 9/9/05 9:30pm
where: Sunset Blvd. at Echo Park Blvd (meet at Pioneer Chicken)

this month's theme is Heavy Metal. Dress accordingly


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I dunno, man--the Ch. 11 news had a brief segment on Midnite Ridazz about 3 weeks ago. That sort of thing (mainstream media exposure) always seems to be the kiss of death for anything that's waving the freak flag. I envision future sponsorships by Red Bull or MGD, a "Midnite Ridazz Special Edition" bike from Walmart, the mayor showing up one week to show he can keep it real, maybe a reality TV show....

...or maybe it's all still good and I'm just still freaking after nearly becoming a Saturn hood ornament yesterday.


----------



## Dysfunctional Redneck (Mar 19, 2005)

*Sounds like fun*

Hey Jeff,
It's me Pain Freak. Somebody already poached my handle so here I'm D.R. Anyways if they do this again.let me know I'd love to give it a whirl. I'm doing the Amtrak Century tomorrow so I'm not going to drive out there tonight.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*photos!*

as seen on MTBR http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=1191869#post1191869


----------

